
The Semantics of Transactions and Weak Memory in x86, Power, ARM, and C++ - mpweiher
https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc19/presentation/chong
======
kccqzy
Research aside, I don't really know of anyone or any company using hardware-
provided transactional memory in the industry. Yes, software transactional
memory is frequently used by Clojure and Haskell people, but hardware TM? I've
only ever read about Intel TSX in the manual. Can someone provide some
examples of that being used in the industry?

~~~
glandium
Intel disabled TSX some time ago via a microcode update because it was buggy.
I'm not sure they enabled it back in newer CPUs.

~~~
jdsully
That was on Haswell and it was fixed in Broadwell and later. Any new processor
will have it (except AMD’s chips).

